# Acid Vs Shrooms



## Miracle Smoke (Nov 26, 2007)

What are similar and different between the two?

What does one have and the other doesn't?


Which is more spiritual and which
one do you prefer.


----------



## StellaBlue (Nov 26, 2007)

I prefer mushrooms, I think the trip is much more laid out and definitely a more spiritual path. I find acid to be very "electric" where mushies feels more natural and patterns are more organic. I'd rather be eating something from our Mother then something man made, just think how many millions of years life has been experiencing such a beautiful gift. However acid has its place for me, it's great for live music and that sort of thing mostly cause of duration and how much energy you have throughout. On mushrooms your pretty stuck until after your peak is over to even consider moving around. But I absolutely love the playful/creative side to it afterwards. There&#8217;s really nothing like eating some boomers and getting lost in nature. I think Acid is a much more horizontal experience within yourself and mushies are more of a vertical experience within your surroundings. 

And to quote a friend of mine lol...

Acid = The Matrix

Mushrooms = Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Nov 26, 2007)

Funny, i find the matrix to be awesome
but never had a interest in the lord of the rings.

Knowing that acid is hard to find and shrooms are ez
to make, then you know what my choice is.


----------



## stinkincatfish (Nov 26, 2007)

acid is fun and ive got to agree, its a party drug, concerts, raves, whatever.

mushrooms also create the perpetual smile without the stricknine bellyache, but in my opinion doesnt last too long.

my vote is for (good) acid unless you have somewhere to be in the morning.


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to say mushrooms

I overall like the trip better, though _good_ acid is fun to do with friends, in the right situation

Shrooms are just more fun IMO, give you a better overall feeling


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 26, 2007)

well an interesting question.....for sure....my view is shrooms (soft), acid (sharp), and shrooms (floating trip and spiritual exploration), acid (hard edge experience and a total blast) and shrooms (you can grow 'em and know what ur gitin), acid (depends on the reliability of ur source - unless you are so blessed as to be able to make it?) and shrooms (4-6hrs), acid (same? depending on quality) and coming down, I haven't had any bad experiences there. I'm sure there is more to share....but I can't think of anything in particular right now....


----------



## vince420 (Nov 26, 2007)

well you know what i like to do? i get some shrooms and acid, i have done it a few times. it knocks the fuck out of ya. trippy as hel..


----------



## A Lovely Corpse (Nov 27, 2007)

Miracle Smoke said:


> Funny, i find the matrix to be awesome
> but never had a interest in the lord of the rings.


 
I second that.


----------



## InvaderMark (Nov 27, 2007)

ive only done acid. twice. it was awesome.. not something id do alot tho. first time i stayed up all night and finished reading the 7th harry potter.. yeah.. the last 400 pages of it. that usually takes me 4 days. if was kinda hard to read tho b/c the letters and the words would change colors and fall of the page alot. second time i was with my buddy.. quite the flucking adventure!! at the end i got paranoid x 10 and drove home. not the best idea, but it felt like a video game!! good thing it wasnt gta.. lol


----------



## Lacy (Nov 27, 2007)

*Yep. i have to agree with everyone else here. its been a long time but I found acid to be more edgy and hard on the stomach whereas 'shrooms are a smoother more spiritual high. Maybe because its organic. I'm really not sure. *


----------



## MrBaker (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always over simplified and thought of mushes as less intense. Not worse. ex. Eat acid and no way you're holding still for the whole trip. I get energy in my legs to walk, party etc. Shrooms let me stare at stuff without feeling bigger body rushes that make me wanna move.


----------



## Kassidy (Nov 28, 2007)

I really dont prefer one over the other. It really all depends how im feeling. And right now lucy has been around here for months, never seen her so much in my life!! She is one fine lady too! And sence the mushies arent around im waiting to get my first crop done. Im thinking something like 3weeks and i will be done with my first flush. I cant wait, shrooms and acid deffintly a good combo!! But i agree too that acid is much harder on my body.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 28, 2007)

good thoughts...I agree it does totally depend on what ur after....and both have their place. Now, in my case, I'm not sure about the doubling up. since they are (for me) suitable for two different types of experience, both wonderful, I personally would be scared to double them up. I'll be interested in what you "experience". Good luck with your gro. I really enjoyed doing that. Have ton o' spores and will be doing that again soon. 


Kassidy said:


> I really dont prefer one over the other. It really all depends how im feeling. And right now lucy has been around here for months, never seen her so much in my life!! She is one fine lady too! And sence the mushies arent around im waiting to get my first crop done. Im thinking something like 3weeks and i will be done with my first flush. I cant wait, shrooms and acid deffintly a good combo!! But i agree too that acid is much harder on my body.


----------



## thegtiguy (Nov 28, 2007)

Two totally different drugs, two totally different effects, two totally different experiences. Different strokes for different folks, acid is more of a mind fuck where shrooms is a mellow "easier" experience.


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Mar 18, 2008)

I hear shrooms are much more "intense", and acid is wild, but not as introspective or has the chances of having a bad trip.


----------

